# black and white



## pitbull0811 (Aug 8, 2012)

this is my first tegu i think its a male can you help me pls hes 18"long i dont know how old is he is there a way i could find out how old he is. he is so sweet i had him for 5 month and i call him zeus love to walk around the house.he is missing some toes from the previous owner he is do so good now i love him so much i can wait to get a red one or blue one..


more pics of my tegu


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Aug 8, 2012)

pitbull0811 said:


> this is my first tegu i think its a male can you help me pls hes 18"long i dont know how old is he is there a way i could find out how old he is. he is so sweet i had him for 5 month and i call him zeus love to walk around the house.he is missing some toes from the previous owner he is do so good now i love him so much i can wait to get a red one or blue one..



Your Tegu looks to be around a year or so old. But it seems nobody cared who your Tegu was until he put on the scales.


----------



## pitbull0811 (Aug 8, 2012)

Quartzyellowjacket said:


> pitbull0811 said:
> 
> 
> > this is my first tegu i think its a male can you help me pls hes 18"long i dont know how old is he is there a way i could find out how old he is. he is so sweet i had him for 5 month and i call him zeus love to walk around the house.he is missing some toes from the previous owner he is do so good now i love him so much i can wait to get a red one or blue one..
> ...



thank you so much can you tell the sex if hes a male or female


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Aug 8, 2012)

pitbull0811 said:


> Quartzyellowjacket said:
> 
> 
> > pitbull0811 said:
> ...



Well I'm not an expert, but I don't see jowls but that doesn't mean anything, consult a more knowledgeable person. But I was hoping you would point out the Batman quote.


----------



## rayn2754 (Aug 8, 2012)

If you go under general discussion and see important threads there is a very good one to help determine sex. 
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=10040


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 8, 2012)

Is it just me or does he seem to have a shortened snout?


----------



## kim86 (Aug 11, 2012)

I think he looks like he hasn't gotten enough calcium/UVB lighting... kinda looks like the deformed tegu that Bobby posted on YouTube that was given d3 supplements in lieu of UVB lighting. His whole body looks kinda stuffed together.


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 12, 2012)

kim86 said:


> I think he looks like he hasn't gotten enough calcium/UVB lighting... kinda looks like the deformed tegu that Bobby posted on YouTube that was given d3 supplements in lieu of UVB lighting. His whole body looks kinda stuffed together.



Was thinking the same exact thing. I'd bring him to a vet to get him checked out. Can never be too safe right?


----------



## kim86 (Aug 12, 2012)

Here's the video that I mentioned: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rxhuuIcnTA

Looks very similar to yours.


----------



## pitbull0811 (Aug 16, 2012)

kim86 said:


> Here's the video that I mentioned: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rxhuuIcnTA
> 
> Looks very similar to yours.



thank you so much for the info i hope hes not sick i got him from this website he move around the house and arch his back when i play with him and i got uvb on him his cage is around 85 to 95


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 16, 2012)

His basking spot needs to be hotter, upwards of 105 at least. And even though he has a UVB, he needs to have enough calcium in his diet, too.


----------



## pitbull0811 (Aug 17, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> His basking spot needs to be hotter, upwards of 105 at least. And even though he has a UVB, he needs to have enough calcium in his diet, too.



ok thank you and can i give him repti calcium


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 17, 2012)

Make sure the calcium is not.from oyster shells. From what I know oyster doesn't absorb very well.


----------



## pitbull0811 (Aug 17, 2012)

Dirtydmc said:


> Make sure the calcium is not.from oyster shells. From what I know oyster doesn't absorb very well.



thank you so much for the info


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: RE: black and white*



pitbull0811 said:


> this is my first tegu i think its a male can you help me pls hes 18"long i dont know how old is he is there a way i could find out how old he is. he is so sweet i had him for 5 month and i call him zeus love to walk around the house.he is missing some toes from the previous owner he is do so good now i love him so much i can wait to get a red one or blue one..
> 
> 
> more pics of my tegu





My tegu is 18" long and is a baby...yours does seem stocky and like shorter than he should be according to his body mass...
Although I'm no expert.I agree about the Bobby video.I've seen it too and does look similar.this is my tegu at 18" for comparison...

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------

